# Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2



## News (6 Dezember 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Frage: Wann ist eigentlich der FTP Welt Prozess?



Hierzu eine *"Breaking News"*: 


> Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen
> 06. Dez. 2005
> Pressemitteilung: www.ftp-welt.c**
> - Anklage erhoben -
> ...


Quelle: Fax-Mitteilung der StA


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2005)

Dazu weiter bei Heise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu weiter bei Heise.


Der "Startschuss" 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53758


> Bis gegen die drei Hauptverdächtigen eine Anklage erhoben werde, "können daher noch einige Monate ins Land gehen"


über ein Jahr um genau zu sein...

cp


----------



## SEP (6 Dezember 2005)

Thread sinnvoll aufgesplittet und hier als "Teil 2" des ehemaligen Threads gestartet.

In der Sache: Na fein, da kann ja noch einiges Interessante passieren ...


----------



## tuxedo (6 Dezember 2005)

Hat gerade jemand im Heise-Forum gepostet:


> § 14 II Nr. 2 BRAO:
> Die Zulassung zur Rechtsanwaltschaft ist zu widerrufen, wenn der
> Rechtsanwalt infolge strafgerichtlicher Verurteilung die Fähigkeit
> zur Bekleidung öffentlicher Ämter verloren hat.
> ...


Ist das so korrekt? Im Falle einer Verurteilung darf B.S. nicht mehr als Rechtsanwalt arbeiten?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

hallo tuxedo,

grundsätzlich hat der Widerruf gem. § 14 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 BRAO aufschiebende Wirkung, d.h. der Anwalt kann bis zur Rechtskraft der Widerrufsverfügung weiter arbeiten. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass dies u.U. bis zu 3 Jahren dauern kann.

Es besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit die sofortige Vollziehung anzuordnen. Ob der Sofortvollzug angeordnet wird, liegt aber meistens bei der jeweiligen Rechtsanwaltskammer, da Voraussetzungen dafür sehr schwierig sind und vom Einzelfall abhängen.

mfg
specht


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das so korrekt?


Ja, das stimmt, aber ...


			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Im Falle einer Verurteilung darf B.S. nicht mehr als Rechtsanwalt arbeiten?


... das stimmt so nicht, da die bei Heise genannten Strafvorwürfe "nur" Vergehen sind (keine Verbrechen, Freiheitsstrafe darf auch unter einem Jahr verhängt werden bzw. Geldbuße), also nicht unter die o.a. Normen fallen.

Wegen *dieser* Vorschrift der BRAO fällt die Zulassung jedenfalls nicht ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2005)

Wenn jetzt - angenommen - ein Rechtsanwalt Kunde bei FTPW war und es gibt gegen den ein Ermittlungsverfahren und evtl. sogar eine Strafe, könnte der dann seine Zulassung verlieren und der Rechtsanwalt, der einen wie auch immer zu bewertenden Anteil an der ganzen Konstruktion hatte, darf weiter seinen Beruf ausüben? Im TV hörte man doch immer von drohenden Freiheitsstrafen bei diesen *** Spots der Industrie...
Wird das also qua lege von heftigerer Strafe bedroht als die Konstruktion FTPW? Das wäre doch absurd.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2005)

Schnell mal nachgeschlagen:

a) § 106 UrhG - Unerlaubte Verwertung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke: Vergehen, bis zu drei Jahre oder Geldstrafe

b) § 184 StGB - Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften: Vergehen, bis zu einem Jahr oder Geldstrafe

Theoretisch könnte da also einige Jahre zusammen kommen - die o. zitierten Vorschrift jedoch ermangelt es am Verbrechen.

Aber es gibt auch noch andere Normen in der BRAO ...


----------



## News (6 Dezember 2005)

Ich bin ja nun kein Jurist, aber der Strafrahmen reicht doch anscheinend gemäß §108a des UrhG in derartigen Fällen noch etwas weiter:
Handelt der Täter in den Fällen der §§ 106 bis 108 gewerbsmäßig, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe.
Auch in einer dpa-Meldung von vorhin, die von der Anklage handelt, ist dieser Strafrahmen erwähnt.

Falls jemand übrigens die Pressemitteilung im O-Ton haben möchte (pdf vom Fax, 5 Seiten), kann er/sie mir eine PM schicken. Ggf. bitte mit E-Mailadresse, ich möchte damit nicht das PM-System belasten.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja nun kein Jurist, aber der Strafrahmen reicht doch anscheinend gemäß §108a des UrhG in derartigen Fällen noch etwas weiter


Stimmt natürlich. 
Bin zwar Jurist, aber kein Strafrechtler ...

Ist aber immer noch kein Verbrechen.


----------



## Reinhard (8 Dezember 2005)

*Die Glosse: Schräge Vögel*

Während hierzulande keine Krähe der anderen ein Auge aushackt, werden am Viktualienmarkt immer noch jeden Tag die Tauben säckeweise gefüttert, wider aller Vernunft.

Und ach, da ist ja auch noch das ehemals hässliche Entlein aus dem Thal des Schwanes, das als Kükenschutzbeauftragte die sauer verdienten Eier aus den Gelegen requiriert und - kunstvoll bemalt - als teure Kuckuckseier anderen ahnungslosen Vögeln wieder unterschieben lässt.

Dabei aber alle grundlegenden Hygienemassnahmen beachtend - mit Nestbeschmutzern will man nichts zu tun haben!

Während die erbosten Hühner immer noch zornig in allen Nestern gackern, hat zwischenzeitlich die Vogelgrippe nicht erst heuer sondern schon letztes Jahr zugeschlagen, als der Bundeshabicht kurzzeitig die Stallpflicht für obig erwähntes Entlein erwirkte.

Nun - als ihm die Gelegeinhalte als Omelette serviert werden - wendet er sich schnabelrümpfend ab - solche Dinge seien ihm unbekannt.

Man wird sehen. Die Gefiederabdrücke auf den Schalen werden schon beweisen, wer's gewesen ist...


Reinhard    :bandit


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2005)

liege unterm Tisch, danke


----------



## News (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Ein Jahr nach Erhebung der Anklage gegen die vier Verdächtigen im Fall FTPWelt hat das Landgericht Mühlhausen die Anklage nun (endlich) in vollem Umfang zugelassen - und damit das Verfahren eröffnet.
Der Termin des Prozessbeginns hängt allerdings laut der Gerichtssprecherin noch davon ab, wie schnell die 6. Große Wirtschaftsstrafkammer mit einem derzeit laufenden, anderen "großen Verfahren" fertig wird. Näheres könne man Anfang Januar sagen.

Soviel zu Mutmaßungen (in anderen Foren), die Sache sei stillschweigend beigelegt worden...  

Quelle: eigene telefonische Anfrage beim Landgericht Mühlhausen


----------



## A John (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



News schrieb:


> Ein Jahr nach Erhebung der Anklage gegen die vier Verdächtigen im Fall FTPWelt hat das Landgericht Mühlhausen die Anklage nun (endlich) in vollem Umfang zugelassen - und damit das Verfahren eröffnet.


Erstmal danke für die Info.
Sollte das Verfahren irgendwann in der fernen Zukunft mit einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung enden, wird das heutige FTP im Internet wohl genauso exotisch sein, wie 2006 die Braunsche Röhre in einem PC.	 

Gruß A. John


----------



## News (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Heise: Prozessauftakt im Fall FTPWelt am 14. Februar


----------



## News (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Heise ist erwartungsgemäß fix und berichtet bereits vom ersten Prozesstag.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Tagesschau und alle Dritten sind auch fleißig am Berichten. Ob user Spezi mit seiner Strategie durchkommt?


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Hier ist der Bericht des MDR.


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



News schrieb:


> Heise ist erwartungsgemäß fix und berichtet bereits vom ersten Prozesstag.


Bernie ist offenbar genauso gestrickt, wie sein fast nur von ihm geschätzter Kollege. Volles Risiko, mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Alles oder nichts.
Wenn er es schafft, das Ding 7-8 Jahre am laufen zu halten, kommt er wahrscheinlich ebenfalls mit einem blauen Auge davon. Die Zeit spielt immer für den Angeklagten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

http://www.satundkabel.de/modules.p...article&sid=15534&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


> Mittwoch, 14. Februar 2007, 18:25 Uhr
> Geständnisse im Prozess um Spielfilm-Raubkopien - 15.000 illegale Nutzer


es rauscht im Blätterwald 
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nach...uter/67,34e83d3a04078739f6d3f8fa0a3cf007.html
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...lledPageId=1013016724285&listid=1018881578312
http://www3.e110.de/artikel/detail.cfm?pageid=67&id=80073
http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/:Raubkopierer-Prozess-Hobby-Beruf/582563.html

auch das ZDF  und n-tv 
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/19/0,3672,4362771,00.html
http://www.n-tv.de/766630.html


----------



## A John (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> es rauscht im Blätterwald


Und in Klein Bloggersdorf. :-D  Zitat: Prozessual ist davon auszugehen, dass der Kläger die ihm vorgeworfenen Taten begangen hat

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Hier beschreibt mal jemand mehrere Ereignisse im Zusammenhang:

http://www.intern.de/news/neue--meldungen/--200702151297.html


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Guter Bericht, wenn auch vielleicht etwas zu düster, was die Gründe für die  die 
Unterdrückung des Namens in den Medien  betrifft. Insider wissen, wer gemeint 
ist. Alle anderen könnten auch bei Namensnennung wenig damit anfangen.  
Eine  *Persönlichkeit* der Zeitgeschichte  ist er wahrhaftig nicht....


----------



## drboe (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



A John schrieb:


> Und in Klein Bloggersdorf. :-D  Zitat: Prozessual ist davon auszugehen, dass der Kläger die ihm vorgeworfenen Taten begangen hat


Man scheint sich im Netz wohl darin einig zu sein, dass es bereits einen Deal gegeben hat. M. E. wäre es fatal, wenn die grössten, geständigen Raubkopierer die in Deutschland je gefaßt wurden, nur 2 Jahre auf Bewährung erhalten. Der Anwalt scheint sich sogar deutlich weniger auszurechnen. Trägt zwar mal eben 385.000 EUR von der Bank bis zu einem der Beschuldigten und wäscht in Mails oder Chats schon im Vorwege die Hände in der sprichwörtlichen Unschuld, fast wie im Serienkrimi ("...und wenn's auffliegt, also ich weiß von Nichts..."),  will aber vermutlich auf eine Strafe mit Bewährung hinaus, die ihm die weitere Berufsausübung gestattet. Die Herren "Kollegen" von der anderen Seite der Bank würden damit weder sich noch den rechtschaffenden Anwälten einen Gefallen tun. Das Vertrauen in die Justiz fällt durch solche unglaubliche Milde weiter und dem erstaunten Publikum bleibt nur der Spruch von den Krähen, die sich bekanntlich die Augen nicht aushacken. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Guter Bericht, wenn auch vielleicht etwas zu düster, was die Gründe für die  die
> Unterdrückung des Namens in den Medien  betrifft. Insider wissen, wer gemeint
> ist. Alle anderen könnten auch bei Namensnennung wenig damit anfangen.
> Eine  *Persönlichkeit* der Zeitgeschichte  ist er wahrhaftig nicht....


Der Grund für die Unterdrückung des Namens hat m. W. selber einen: http://www.buskeismus.de

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



drboe schrieb:


> Der Grund für die Unterdrückung des Namens hat m. W. selber einen:
> http://www.buskeismus.de


 sogenannter voreilender Gehorsam....


----------



## A John (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



drboe schrieb:


> Trägt zwar mal eben 385.000 EUR von der Bank bis zu einem der Beschuldigten und wäscht in Mails oder Chats schon im Vorwege die Hände in der sprichwörtlichen Unschuld,


Das hätte seine Kollege und (Ex?)Partner natürlich nie getan.
Zitat aus einem Gulli-Post: _"Gegen Geldübergaben in bar habe ich was, das riecht schnell nach Geldwäsche."_

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/02/21/ftpwelt-bewahrung-fur-alle-angeklagten/#comments
Der Lawblog hat das Ergebnis


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



stieglitz schrieb:


> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/02/21/ftpwelt-bewahrung-fur-alle-angeklagten/#comments
> Der Lawblog hat das Ergebnis


und Heise 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85675


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und Heise
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85675


Der Lawblog hatte es ja von Heise


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Februar 2007)

*Ein vorbestrafter Anwalt*

Verwundert darüber, hier noch nichts davon gelesen zu haben (aber vielleicht wisst ihr dass ja schon alle) hier mal was schnuckliches zum Lesen:
Im Spiegel online:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,467974,00.html


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Das ist auch sehr lesenswert.


----------



## News (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Warez Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt B. S. Teil 2*

Hier FYI noch ein Nachzügler-Artikel  (das schnelle Urteil hatte mich erst kalt erwischt).
Dass Anwalt B.S. eher am Rande und anonym erwähnt ist, hat übrigens keine presserechtlichen Gründe, sondern liegt an der Zielrichtung des Textes: Es geht um die Folgen bei der „Raubkopierer“-Abschreckung.
Das Standardwerk zum Thema erwarte ich in der nächsten c't von dem Heise-Redakteur, der in dem Bericht einen Gastauftritt hat


----------

